# Occupational Therapy student looking to move to Canada



## kirranen (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi all,

I am currently a final year Occupational Therapy student in Trinity College, Dublin. As the reality of making plans for next years sets in, I have been trying to research moving to Canada to work (as work is very scare here in Ireland). I was just wondering if anybody else on here has done this or would have some information/advice?

I have been researching the NOTCE exams that you have to take, I didn't think the questions looked too hard (with a bit of revision beforehand). Would people advise doing these from home before moving over, and then move over on passing (hopefully) to look for a job?

Any help or info is appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## moelle27 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi kirranen!

I'm an Australian OT looking to move to Canada. Just registered for the NOTCE in July. 

I'm still in Aus and have chosen to only move over once I've got a job or have registration as an OT at least but it's really up to you. I guess it depends on finances, accomodation, visa requirements etc. 

Also, it looks as though they only offer the exam to be taken in Canada as well as an option to complete it at one site in Australia (with a hefty fee) so it might be best for you to be in Canada for the exam (in July or November).

The OTepp program might also help to learn specifically about OTs in Canada. It's offered at McMaster University in Hamilton, Ontario and is a series of modules/classes from Jan to May each year that prepares internationally educated OTs to work in Canada. Have a look at otepp.ca (.)

Hope that helps!


----------

